
Severe NTP vulnerabilities - edwintorok
http://lwn.net/Articles/627231/
======
2bluesc
I started using openntpd after reading a mailing list posting[1] and not
needing most of the features of ntpd. Only thing I miss is a way to query the
ntpd daemon about peers and state.

[1]
[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/40107](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/40107)

